# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم نوكيا سوفت ويير(Nokia Software) برنامج برنامج نوكيا بي سي Nokia pc suite v7.1.60.0

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   Nokia PC  suite   is a package of Windows-based PC applications developed especially for use with  nokia   phones. Depending on your phone model,  nokia   PC  suite   lets you edit, synchronize and back up many of your phone's files on a compatible PC through a cable or wireless connection.     Here are some key features of "Nokia PC Suite": · Back up and restore phone files · Transfer information, pictures, and music from phone to phone or phone to PC · Synchronize your phone and PC calendars · Edit contacts, pictures, and phone file names · Install Java-based applications in your phone · Convert ringing tone formats · Play multimedia messages and videos · Send text messages from the PC · Connect by using your phone as a modem.   Nokia PC  suite   is a package of Windows-based PC applications developed especially for use with  nokia   phones. Depending on your phone model,  nokia   PC  suite   lets you edit, synchronize and back up many of your phone's files on a compatible PC through a cable or wireless connection.  Connection method compatible with your  nokia   mobile phone: ★ Infrared (IrDA) port ★ Bluetooth via a supported stack: Digianswer Bluetooth Software Suite, ★ Microsoft Windows XP Bluetooth, or WIDCOMM Bluetooth for Windows 1.4 ★  nokia   Connectivity Cable DKU-2 (USB) or  nokia   Connectivity Adapter Cable DKU-5 (serial)  Key features: ★ Automatic, secure data, information, pictures, and music transfer from phone to phone or phone to PC ★ Fast, easy connection to the Internet ★ Connect wirelessly or via cable ★ Connect by using your phone as a modem ★ Manage messages, contacts, images, and music ★ Synchronize your phone and PC calendars ★ Install Java™-based applications in your phone ★ Convert ringing tone formats ★ Play multimedia messages and videos ★ Send text messages from the PC ★ Back up and restore phone files ★ Over 30 languages  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## LondonTech

هل هذا البرنامج لا يزال يعمل؟

----------


## anamohamedelma

عمل راااااااااااااااااااائع

----------


## labidi

بارك الله فيك

----------


## younes23

شكرا لشخصك الكريم

----------


## umooon002

بارك الله فيك عمل مميز جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## azizfass

تحياتي الخالصة .موضوع ىائع أتمنى لك التوفيق وشكرا

----------

